
France hijacks PPE shipments bound for Italy/Spain - tpmx
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/europe/coronavirus-european-solidarity-sidelined-as-french-interests-take-priority-1.4216184
======
tpmx
'For now, Mölnlycke “is avoiding France altogether,” says a Swedish source.
“So that is the consequence. The French market is avoided because it is not
seen as reliable.”'

~~~
Pedrit0
[https://www.foxnews.com/world/france-us-coronavirus-masks-
ch...](https://www.foxnews.com/world/france-us-coronavirus-masks-china)

More or less reliable than the US one ?

